# JTextField kontrollieren, sobald das Feld verlassen wird



## mclane (23. Dez 2004)

Hallo,

eine einfache Frage. 

Ich habe ein JTextField, wenn man darin was reinschreibt soll beim Verlassen (z.B. mit TAB Taste) sofort der Inhalt geprüft oder der Inhalt in ein Label reingeschrieben werden, ohne dass ich noch einen Button drücken muss.

Gruß

McLane


----------



## dotlens (23. Dez 2004)

adde einen focusListener:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/awt/event/FocusListener.html


----------



## hugo (23. Dez 2004)

Dafür sind die event-Listener da. Sie überprüfen, was so alles mit dem Programm passiert. Dazu gibt es unter awt die Klasse FocusEvent, dort solltest du alles finden, was du brauchst.


----------



## mclane (24. Dez 2004)

He Leute,

vielen vielen Dank, das war genau das was ich gesucht habe!!!

Vielleicht hätte der Beitrag ja auch in die Anfängerrubrik gehört *g

Gruß

mclane


----------

